# I Have TWO Elite German Shepherds!



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Both of my girl's have now earned their first leg of UKC Elite Containers in nosework! 

I will post more specifics in the nosework specific forum when I get a bit more time, but for those who do not know, elite is the highest of 5 levels of nosework for UKC. You look for 1-4 hides (number is unknown) and there are 1-3 distractors (I think it goes up to 3, but might just be 2, shouldn't matter how many really). Your dog does the search and you call finish when you believe your dog is done.

No big deal for the girls, but I called too early on our first attempt (mostly due to my nerves as it was my first official attempt) so I was much more settled the second time. Miika and I are a team. My other girl, Kiisa (who actually has the better nose), has always trained (class) and competed with my friend. We started competing at the same time. Miika is just a tiny bit ahead of Kiisa.

I am a very proud Mom!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cool.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Congratulations! What are the distractors?


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know what specific distractors were used in my searches as the covid restrictions prevent that level of interaction, but I will try to remember to ask next week. They have used various meats (cooked/raw), pizza (gets a lot of them), BBQ sauce, and just about any other food or condiment. Sometimes I have even seen toys used in a container search.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Miika's Mom said:


> I don't know what specific distractors were used in my searches as the covid restrictions prevent that level of interaction, but I will try to remember to ask next week. They have used various meats (cooked/raw), pizza (gets a lot of them), BBQ sauce, and just about any other food or condiment. Sometimes I have even seen toys used in a container search.


Some of those sound like tough draws. I think the 4 of you sound quite impressive. I als like the fact that you allow a friend to handle one of your dogs and they do well together.


----------

